# Muscle Chemistry and IGF1 What's the real deal



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Been looking at the peptides section on muscle chemistry and everyone is ranting and raving about MC's igf1 lr3. Not sure if it's just an advertising ploy thing to sell they're product. I know igf1 is a good muscle growth product, but it just seems a bit over the top on that site. Is it genuine or is it just a product advertising ploy??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no evidence other than people saying that they felt a pump that external IGF-1LR3 creates muscle tissue, the pathways this product uses is very different to the pathway that IGF-1 takes........

i used IGF-1LR3 for years and got nothing more than a pump....


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

ThePhenom said:


> Been looking at the peptides section on muscle chemistry and everyone is ranting and raving about MC's igf1 lr3. Not sure if it's just an advertising ploy thing to sell they're product. I know igf1 is a good muscle growth product, but it just seems a bit over the top on that site. Is it genuine or is it just a product advertising ploy??


If its genuine IGF-1 LR3 as I have said before Dave Palumbo and Chris Aceto advocate that Exogenous synthetic IGF-1 LR3 Does produce muscle gains. I message Dave back and forth a good few times a week and he states that people use too much which (i.e 100mcg) in one go every day which renders it useless to the body after a week or two. Dave and Chris recommend no more than 10-20mcg per day for 4 weeks at a time .

I quote Dave

"IGF-1 starts working in a few days after use. You will notice a great pump the first day or two and the muscle building

effects follow shortly after. Your IGF receptors downgrade very quickly, which is why I recommend only using about 10-

20mcg per day for no more than a month at a time before taking 2 weeks OFF. After 2-3 such cycles you can easily gain

10lbs (if combined with a good steroid cycle)."

"More importantly,these moderate dosages (by some peoples estimation) stimulate muscle growth yet escape rapid "down regulation" of the all important IGF-1 receptors.. Without receptors to recognize the IGF-1, it doesn't matter how much you inject *NOTHING* will happen.
As dosages climb to over 50 micrograms per day,receptor downgrade increases exponentially and,from what I've observed among bodybuilders,muscle gains come to a screeching hault.

Chris Aceto also said the exact same thing to myself, I also have emails regarding what the general consensus on this site is that IGF is only good for healing injuries, Daves response was "Bullshit" and Chris's was not true.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok thanks. So IGF 1 itself is good for muscle tissue growth then Pscarb?? Just no different to IGF1 lr3.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

From what I've read on datbtrue, IGF-1 produced in the muscles by your own body is not the same as exogenous IGF-1 LR3. But IGF-1 DES might be the correct choice.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

Colin said:


> If its genuine IGF-1 LR3 as I have said before Dave Palumbo and Chris Aceto advocate that Exogenous synthetic IGF-1 LR3 Does produce muscle gains. I message Dave back and forth a good few times a week and he states that people use too much which (i.e 100mcg) in one go every day which renders it useless to the body after a week or two. Dave and Chris recommend no more than 10-20mcg per day for 4 weeks at a time .
> 
> I quote Dave
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin. appreciate the info mate. But was wondering what was so special about MC's version of it, cos everyone seems to be raving on that site of that particular one. That's why I wondered if it was just hype for that particular site.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

ThePhenom said:


> Thanks Colin. appreciate the info mate. But was wondering what was so special about MC's version of it, cos everyone seems to be raving on that site of that particular one. That's why I wondered if it was just hype for that particular site.


Who is MC?

I know if it is genuine Long Chain IGF-1 from any company it can produce muscle gains form my discussions with Dave and Chris.


----------



## ThePhenom (Sep 10, 2014)

MC is the muscle chemistry website mate.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 4, 2015)

LR3 is one of the best things I have ever used. I would imagine most LR3 is fake though. I haven't used MC's but they are a great site and have a great owner so it should be gtg. It's true what Dave states but thats why you should keep your cycles short but intense. 200mcg eod is incredible.

I should note most peps are decent but nothing incredible so in no way am I pushing anything. I have tried all of them over the years. The ones that had the biggest impact on me are LR3 and MK-677. But sure mt2, hexarelin, ipamorelin tesamorelin, cjc-dac, mod-grf, ghrp 2/6 etc etc are all good.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> LR3 is one of the best things I have ever used. I would imagine most LR3 is fake though. I haven't used MC's but they are a great site and have a great owner so it should be gtg. It's true what Dave states but thats why you should keep your cycles short but intense. *200mcg eod* is incredible.
> 
> I should note most peps are decent but nothing incredible so in no way am I pushing anything. I have tried all of them over the years. The ones that had the biggest impact on me are LR3 and MK-677. But sure mt2, hexarelin, ipamorelin tesamorelin, cjc-dac, mod-grf, ghrp 2/6 etc etc are all good.


That is 10x dose to what Dave has suggested?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 4, 2015)

> That is 10x dose to what Dave has suggested?


Yes. 200mcg eod so 3 vials needed for 30 days supply. I am going to redo this same cycle again in the near future to validate my current beliefs. One being that LR3 definitely has a localized effect. Science would suggest otherwise and the fact it hits the blood so fast would do the same. But I 100% noticed localized effect when I dosed it in my lats for a 30 day cycle. I know others who said the same thing too. It has a long active life so timing isn't very important but I recommend pre workout. I would consume an intra shake of something like 30g EAA's and 75g HBCD's with that. Keep your cycles short as it will lose effectiveness over time. I combined it with 400mcg PEG MGF dosed pre bed approx 3 times weekly. I didn't notice much from low doses of LR3 in the past but maybe I am just too impatient. Moreover I used the 200mcg eod with approx 400mg aas so I could gauge it's effectiveness (not like I was blasting away).


----------



## Dean Destructo (Jul 3, 2018)

I have used Igf Lr3 from a few sources including MC and they seem legit. I got my package fast and it was ice packed . That tells me a lot right there, since true IGF 1 Lr3 needs to stay cool or it degrades. I know a lot of folks have mentioned a pump, which I definitely experience, but there is a definite recomp effect as well. I noticed you can have a lot more slack in your diet while on IGF lr3. When I had every thing on point it seemed to really shine. Just my 2 cents. Yeah I think Muscle Chemistry Igf is legit.


----------

